# Cover für eine CD !



## Stuntman (17. September 2006)

Guten Tag,

ich will endlich mal. ein paar CDs von mir bedrucken, doch ich krieg es in Photoshop nicht richtig hin ein Format zu finden, sprich das ich nur die Cd hab mehr nicht. Habt ihr eine Ahnung wie ich das am besten machen könnte , wäre nett von euch !


----------



## The_Maegges (17. September 2006)

Google ist dein Freund:

Suche mal nach "CD Druckvorlage" und der erste Treffer bringt dich hier hin:
http://www.cd-1.de/CD-1-de/CD-Labeldruck.html

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Joh (18. September 2006)

neue Datei erstellen (300 dpi Außendurchmesser der CD)
Auswahlellipse-Werkzeug
Feste Größe (Außendurchmesser der CD)
Lineale einblenden
Maßeinheit Prozent
Mit der Maus den Mittelpunkt suchen
Alt gedrückt halten und klicken
Kontur füllen 1px
weiter mit Punkt drei (Innendurchmesser der CD)


----------

